# ما هي شهادات سيسكو المفيدة لمهندس الأتصالات........؟



## odai zur (15 أغسطس 2009)

ما هي شهادات سيسكو المفيدة لمهندس الأتصالات........؟


----------



## kadi58 (15 أغسطس 2009)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مروة 1022 (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ادخل على هذا الرابط 
دليل لاهم الشهادات العالميه فى مجال الشبكات ( شهادات سيسكو )


----------



## Ahmed Adel (18 سبتمبر 2009)

من الضرورى أن تلم بأشياء كثيرة أثناء مرحلة الدراسة مثل الشبكات وأنظمة التشغيل ونظم الاتصالات الأرضية والخلوية وتتعرف على خواص الموجات وطرق انتشارها وبثها وأنواع الهوائيات وكذلك يجب عليك معرفة أسس الإلكترونيات وتصميم الدوائر والمايكروكنترولر .. كل هذا أثناء الدراسة سواء بالكورسات الخاريجة أو بالاطلاع أو متابعة المنتديات مثل هذا الملتقى المتميز ..

بعد التخرج يمكنك أن تقضى عدة أشهر فى مجال مما تعملت لاحترافه ثم تقدم على وظيفة فيه .. لكن من وجهة نظرى ومن خلال اطلاعاتى وجدت أن كل تخصصات علم الاتصالات والالكترونيك كلها مفتوحة على بعضها وكله موصول بكله ..


----------



## azzamali (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لهذا المنتدى والعاملين فيه*


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا عزيزى هذا الرد الذى فى الأعلى لم يكن على هذا الموضوع .. أسف جدا جاء هنا بالخطأ ..


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
شو طبيعه عمللك اخي ، لانو طبيعه عمللك هي اللي بتحدد شو يلي بيلزمك لانو مجال شهادات السيسكو كبير وواسع.

شو طبيعه عمللك او شو ناوي تشتغل او شو تخصصك علشان نفيدك ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي شهادات سسكو كيف ما يكون مجال عملك راح تبدا بكورس اسمه CCNA
Cisco Certified Network Associate وهي او درجه من سلم شهادات سسكو يعني بالاول لازم يكون معك ccna على شان تقدر توخد ما بعد ccna فمتلا اذا بتحب او بشتغل بمجال ال vioc بتوخد بعد الامتحان هاد 
ccna vioc then ccvp
اما اذا بتحب مجال السوتج والراوتر انك تخصص فيه بتروح على ccnp
فانت بتحدد ايش ممكن يفيدك من هاي الشهادات 
وبعد اذن المشرفين عالموقع بدي اعطيك منتدى يمكن يفيدك كتير بمجال سسكو وهو
www.arabhardware.net بهادا المنتدى ادخل على قسم الشهادات العلميه واختار شهادات سسكو وفي دوره فيديو بالصوت والصوره ويمكن تستفيد منها كتير


----------



## amroramadan (3 مارس 2012)

نصيحة أخ لازم تبدأ ب A+ and N+ COMPTIA


----------



## mrxfclek (9 مارس 2012)

18/02/2012 - THE WEEK IN MAGHREB Libyan revolution: the beginning Fireworks and slogans are how Libyans are marking the first anniversary of the uprising against Gaddafi. We take a look back at how it all began. It's also the first anniversary of Morocco's February 20th pro-democracy movement. Today, protesters are still demanding the king do more to bring about reform. Finally, we discover a Paris dance show about a Kabyl singer who wanted to be Algeria's Michael Jackson. 11/02/2012 - THE WEEK IN MAGHREB King pardons Moroccan boxer First,burberry soldes, we head to Morocco where a top kick boxer has been pardoned by the king and released from jail early. In France,louboutin, commemorations were held this week for protesters crushed to death at a Paris metro station during the Algerian war of independence. Finally,burberry soldes, we head to Tunisia where a bid to push religious tourism is seen as a risky move by some in the industry. 04/02/2012 - THE WEEK IN MAGHREB Algerian nationalist Abdelhamid Mehri dies aged 85 In Algeria tributes were paid to Abdelhamid Mehri,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, one of the country's most famous political figures, after he passed away at the age of 85. Meanwhile,louboutin pas cher, the Algerian government has said that it has nothing to hide as a French investigation into the kidnapping and deaths of 7 monks during the Algerian civil war back in 1996 continues. Finally,lunettes rayban, we meet an odd couple in Morocco,burberry, whose story has inspired a French comedy hit. 28/01/2012 - THE WEEK IN MAGHREB Libya: the NTC's hard road to stability We begin in Libya,Lunettes De Soleil, where reprisals against former supporters of Muammar Gaddafi have knocked the credibility of the interim ruling council. We then head to Tunisia where the rise of political Islam has led hard-line Salafists to become bolder in their condemnation of the secular media. Finally,ray ban, we meet an Algerian-born actress drawing on memories of home to blow Parisian audiences away. 21/01/2012 - THE WEEK IN MAGHREB Spanish PM looks for closer ties with Morocco As custom dictates, Spain's new leader heads to Morocco on his first official trip abroad. There are some difficult topics to be tackled,burberry, but Mariano Rajoy wants to warm Madrid's relations with Rabat. Also,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, a year after the Jasmine revolution we take a look at some of the hurdles that Tunisia’s new government has to overcome. Finally, it's football fever as Tunisia and Libya hope to do themselves proud in the Africa Cup of Nations. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageProgramme prepard by Gregory White and Stephanie Cheval相关的主题文章： The U.S. Space Agency little Swallow of courage


----------



## eng.aser (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## يوسف السقاف (12 مارس 2012)

من الأشياء الكثيره اللي ساعدتني كمهندس اتصالات في gsm
هي شهادة ccna وهذي الشهاده فادتني كثير في إني اقدر اتخيل الشبكه كامله 
واقدر اشيك على كل الـ vlan اللي فيها بالتالي اقدر اعرف وين المشكله بالتحديد في وقت قصير 
والحمد لله 
فأنصحك اخوي اذا بتشتغل في gsm إنك تاخذ هذي الشهاده 
طبعا ما راح تقدر تاخذها قبل ما تكون عندك خلفيه عن n+ و a+
والله يوفقك


----------

